# [solved] KDE aus SVN in userhome

## kostja

Carlo: Ich habe eine lokale Installation aus dem SVN im home Verzeichniss eines Benutzers. Wie kann ich den kdm mit dem Gentoo xdm init Skript starten?

Konstantin

*edit: aus KDE 4.1 in Gentoo?herausgeschnibbselt. -- think4urs11

----------

## Carlo

kostja: s/Carlos/Carlo/ - Ich habe mit KDM und SVN-Installationen wenig am Hut und bin auch kein Erklärbär. Warum shredderst du den Thread, anstatt mit deinem Problem ein eigenes Thema aufzumachen? Hat doch mit diesem Thema nichts zu tun...

----------

## kostja

Tut mir Leid, dass ich Deinen Namen falsch geschrieben habe.

Es erschien mir nicht sonderlich wichtig dafür einen eigenen Thread aufzumachen.

Konstantin

----------

## Carlo

Das mit dem Nick ist unwichtig. Threads mit eigenen klitzekleine Problemen vollzumüllen ist dagegen unschön - das ist nämlich der Grund, warum so viele Threads zerfransen. Mach deinen eigenen Thread auf und wenn jemand sich dazu äußern möchte, kann er. Du brauchst auch nicht denken, daß ich, nur weil ich dieses Dev-Schildlein habe, mich zu jedem beliebigen Problem, Gentoo oder KDE betreffend, äußern kann oder will.

----------

## kostja

Ich habe die Datei /etc/env.d/45kdepaths-3.5 entsprechend geändert.

Konstantin

----------

